# Happy Birthday Mike



## Lou Currier (Aug 31, 2018)

@Mike1950 heres a little birthday music and dancing for you...have a happy Birthday

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy Birthday Mike! I wa going to send you a cake with candles, but I went to 17 stores and got all the candles they had, still didn't have enough!

Reactions: Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful woodworking day! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy B-Day Mike. Does this one push you into the four digit marks yet?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 31, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @Mike1950 heres a little birthday music and dancing for you...have a happy Birthday
> 
> View attachment 152359



I never thought Mike to like Italian women...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## pinky (Aug 31, 2018)

Tony said:


> Happy Birthday Mike! I wa going to send you a cake with candles, but I went to 17 stores and got all the candles they had, still didn't have enough!



Good thing you couldn't find enough candles... might have burned the whole joint down!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## pinky (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh yeah, Happy Birthday Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy birthday @Mike1950. You are a younger than me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2018)

CWS said:


> Happy birthday @Mike1950. You are a younger than me


Yep and you remember that ya ol fart!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy Birthday Mike!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2018)

HAPPY BIRFDAY!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy birthday Mike!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 31, 2018)

What does someone your age do on his birthday?
(Because I need guidance and suggestions)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> What does someone your age do on his birthday?
> (Because I need guidance and suggestions)


Very little. Lunch overlooking falls and feel like i need a nap. Too much food

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 31, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Very little. Lunch overlooking falls and feel like i need a nap. Too much food


That sounds perfect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy Birthday Mike


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy birthday Mike. Looks like we share birthdays. Mine is today as well. Have a good one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 31, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> Happy birthday Mike. Looks like we share birthdays. Mine is today as well. Have a good one.



Well happy birthday also!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> Happy birthday Mike. Looks like we share birthdays. Mine is today as well. Have a good one.


Happy birthday Bryson

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy Birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 31, 2018)

HBD Mike and Bryson!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 31, 2018)

Sorry Mike... Didn't mean to steal your thunder


----------



## SENC (Aug 31, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> Sorry Mike... Didn't mean to steal your thunder


Mike's celebrated more birthdays than the rest of us combined, so I'm sure he doesn't mind sharing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2018)

SENC said:


> Mike's celebrated more birthdays than the rest of us combined, so I'm sure he doesn't mind sharing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> Happy birthday Mike. Looks like we share birthdays. Mine is today as well. Have a good one.



Happy Birthday Bryson!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 31, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 152385


I wondered why he had not showed up before now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy Birthday guys! @Mike1950 and @B Rogers

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 31, 2018)

Happy Birthday Guys!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 1, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Happy Birthday Bryson.... I'd wish you one Mike, but it's obvious you're already getting grumpy about getting even OLDER, so I ain't gonna say nothing! 





Tom Smart said:


> What does someone your age do on his birthday?
> (Because I need guidance and suggestions)




-- Gets up (_hopefully_), (_maybe with some help_).
-- Takes his Geritol, chases it with Prune Juice.
-- Enjoys a cup of coffee and a slice or two of toast.
-- Watches the morning news, since he can't see good enough to read the paper no more.
-- Checks on Wood Barter to see who he can share Clyde with.
-- Waits for the Prune Juice and Geritol to work before leaving the house, because he damn sure can't run fast enough at that age to make it back, if he's out by the shop when it does!
-- Piddles... more frequently than most, usually out behind the barn.
-- Looks at wood, reminisces, and goes and piddles again.
-- Tries to remember where in the hell he put that primo piece of whatever burl, he's supposed to take pictures of yesterday.
-- UH-OH... The Geritol and Prune Juice is back!!! Cheeks don't fail me now!
-- Waddles to the house as quickly as possible! Did he make it? Depends!
-- Gets done, decides to take a break, loosely read N-A-P!
-- Grabs a glass of tea, kicks back in the recliner, trying to decide if the Geritol and Prune Juice is done.
-- Wakes up just in time for lunch.
-- Goes to local old fart hang out... Coffee Shop, Cafe, Senior Center, anywhere senior discounts are applied, causing old farts to hang out in droves.
-- Shares large quantities of male bovine excrement with the other antique members of society.
-- Stops by the post office and delivers a mail tub or two of flat rate boxes.
-- Stops by the convenience store... forgot to piddle before leaving the old fart hang out.
-- Stops by the hardware store...
-- Shares large quantities of male bovine excrement with the other antique members of society.
-- Returns to house, unloads truck, piles it all on unused lathe.
-- Damn Prune Juice anyhow!
-- Waddles to the house quickly, cheeks don't fail me now! Again!
-- Stops at computer to see who he can share Clyde with, and what kind of pictures he was supposed to take today.
-- Oh hell... Someone bought a board, get to play with power tools this afternoon!
-- Checks e-mail... Shares large quantities of male bovine excrement with the other antique members of society.
-- Heads back to the shop, stops to piddle along the way.
-- Saws up a flat rate box or two of wood goodies, after much head scratching trying to remember where he left that piece of stock.
-- Almost supper time, heads to the house to see what the wife is cooking to eat.
-- Watches the evening news!
-- Eats supper.
-- Sits back in recliner watching 4 channels of programming in 3 minute increments, until he nods off.
-- Whew what a day!
-- Checks Wood Barter to see who Clyde needs to visit!
-- Heads off to bed.
-- Oh wait... almost forgot to piddle again!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 1, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Happy Birthday Bryson.... I'd wish you one Mike, but it's obvious you're already getting grumpy about getting even OLDER, so I ain't gonna say nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s a full day!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Happy Birthday Bryson.... I'd wish you one Mike, but it's obvious you're already getting grumpy about getting even OLDER, so I ain't gonna say nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to have to find that hidden camera...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

